# Constant Drinking and Peeing



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

You could try cutting off the water and see if he still pees as much. If he does I would definitely take him back to the vet and get a thorough checkup.


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

The first things that come to mind:
diabetes
diabetes insipidus (aka false diabetes)
Cushing's

Did they check his blood sugar? Did they check his urine? You didn't mention it, but is he on prednisone?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Reply*

He could have a urinary tract infection or do you think it is possible that he could have diabetes? Has he been to the vet?


----------



## tarkin96 (Jul 10, 2012)

Yes he has been to the vet and i dont think they checked his blood sugar. Guess we will take him back again soon. They did check his urine for a urinary tract infect/kidney/liver problem. Thanks guys and cute dogs in ur pictures. And i never thought of him having diabetes cause hes of average weight.


----------



## tarkin96 (Jul 10, 2012)

I have an update. We went back to the vet and they say Tokota doesnt have diabetes. He is still peeing. We have limited his water but he still pees (although not as much) a lot. The pee is now more yellow than it used to be also and we have put him on a food brand designed to help his liver enzymes.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Hummm, that is a myustery. Only times mydogs have ever drank more and peed more was due to kidey or bladder problme. My Honey startedrinking more--but not peeing much more--back in Jan and I wqa scared of diabetes (I was diagnosed 4 years ago) but it was tomuch protien. Put her on special food for that and also antibiotivs. Then her PH was out of whack, but last check, everything wa fine. However, I have kept her on half normal food, half of the kindey special food. I will be taking in a urine sample soon. She is due a a dental and I will have a full blood workout done on her before she is put under. She is pushing 11 if not 11 already (was adopted as fully grown, heart worm positive dog bak in '02). 

Good luck with finding out what you guy's trouble is.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

When I first got Buddy back in Dec 2011 he would drink til the water bowl was empty. He could not pass a water bowl without drinking all the water. His previous owner would only give water once a day. He never had an accident in the house though. Maybe you should take him to an internal medicine vet for further workup if it does not improve soon.


----------



## 2tired (Oct 19, 2011)

My first golden drank/peed excessively just after his lymphoma diagnosis.

Our dog prior to him, a yellow lab/shepherd mix, also drank excessively prior to him passing suddenly. We never did discover why he passed, but I do remember that his blood work was out of whack.

With elevated liver enzymes, I would have your vet re-check your dog. Nasty things tend to migrate to the liver.


----------



## Evie (Dec 22, 2011)

Yes, I hate to say it, but Cory drank and peed more when she got lymphoma. I'd have them check the lymph nodes for swelling, just to be on the safe side.


----------



## tarkin96 (Jul 10, 2012)

A far as the vet is concerned there is nothing wrong with him. But now his stomach seems like it is starting to swell.When u give him a belly rub u can clearly hear a liquid moving around inside. This hasnt happened before and everyone is considering putting him down.


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

Consider a second opinion ASAP, especially before you consider putting a beloved family member down..
It is not normal for a dog to outside and pee and then pee again on coming into the house. This screams medical issue to me.

For instance, he may need to go outside more often. The bladder can streatch and hold a lot of urine. A side effect of this happening too often can be the loss of sensation of the need to pee and difficulty in controlling it. For our human kids without other issues, we treat it by havign them go to the bathroom every two hours while awake. It is a pain at school, but it does help over time.

Fluid in the abdomen is not a good thing. It needs to be checked out.


----------



## tarkin96 (Jul 10, 2012)

We were recommended to a vet in North Carolina for Tokota. Tomorrow, he will get a scan and then we can find out what is wrong. Hes having a problem going out and getting out in time. Most of the time he will pee the very sec0nd he gets outside. I hope tomorrow comes soon.


----------



## tarkin96 (Jul 10, 2012)

Turns out the first vet we went to forgot to tell us something. They only told us about elevated liver enzymes. We sent the results he had to a different vet in north carolina and they told us that the enzymes in his stomach and kidney were high, and that he has a urinary tract infection. It sucks. The vet in North Carolina told us we need to go ahead and put him down cause it looks bad and the ways of fixing him could cost thousands of dollars. We are putting him down today and this will close this thread unless you want to make more comments.


----------

